# MotoGP



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to the Austin MotoGP races this weekend. That Marquez kid showed some real promise. They should keep an eye on him.

:yikes:


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

I watched the start on a Youtube vid, that track looks like a world class facility based on what I saw..

I would expect that from Texas.. :thumbup:


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

C14 Rider said:


> I watched the start on a Youtube vid, that track looks like a world class facility based on what I saw..
> 
> I would expect that from Texas.. :thumbup:


Well, frankly it surprised me a little that the track turned out to be so good. It certainly is NOT Texas World Speedway. I got a hot lap around the track with an instructor from the Porsche Sport Driving School at the March Grand-Am races, and it is a VERY exciting and challenging track design. It seems to throw everything at you in order to turn a fast lap. We'll see if it survives the test of time.


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

BeemerMikeTX said:


> Well, frankly it surprised me a little that the track turned out to be so good. It certainly is NOT Texas World Speedway. I got a hot lap around the track with an instructor from the Porsche Sport Driving School at the March Grand-Am races, and it is a VERY exciting and challenging track design. It seems to throw everything at you in order to turn a fast lap. We'll see if it survives the test of time.


I hope it does..

I wish road racing (cars and bikes) was stronger here..


----------

